# رسائل ماجستير في السلامة وتاثيرها علي بيئة العمل



## م.إنتصار (27 يناير 2013)

هل يوجد لدي المنتدى الخاص بالسلامة رسائل ماجستير مستخدم فيها software


----------



## المهندس 34097 (9 مايو 2013)

ممكن رسائل ماجستير عن ادارة السلامة فى مشاريع التشييد


----------



## يا الغالي (9 مايو 2013)

دورة: علاقة بين الحالة الصحية للموظف وبيئة عمله.

 م. انتصار هذه الدورة ممكن تستفيد منها 

رابط تحميل الدورة


----------



## jassir (28 مايو 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (9 مارس 2014)

*قسم الأبحاث و الرسائل العملية*



المهندس 34097 قال:


> ممكن رسائل ماجستير عن ادارة السلامة فى مشاريع التشييد



الإخوة الأفاضل...
لمن يبحث عن رسائل للماجستير أو بحث فى تخصص السلامة المهنية والأمن ويريد الإطلاع والتعلم أكثر فقد تم وضعها فى أكاديمية سلامتك... قسم الأبحاث و الرسائل العملية. 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 مارس 2014)

مشكور أخي ابراهيم
جهد جبار


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (12 مارس 2014)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي ابراهيم
> جهد جبار



أخي العزيز م.غسان هذا واجب يجب علينا ان نقدمه بصدر رحب للإستفادة منه.


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

